# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Тамблеры от Starbucks , Оригинал из США , Термокружки от Старбакс

## StarbucksFun

Продам *новые оригинальные Тамблеры от Starbucks*, *куплены в США* в фирменных магазинах StarBucks.

*Тамблер от Starbucks - отличный подарок для любителей кофе\чая!*

Отправка Новой Почтой по всей Украине


*Актуальность цен и наличие тамблеров Starbucks смотрите в альбоме* *==>* *ТЫЦЬ!(кликабельно)*

----------


## StarbucksFun

Новинка! 
Летняя коллекция 2014 от Starbucks. Starbucks stainless Steel Sipping Tumbler, 20 fl oz (600мл) Золотой металлический тамблер с рисунком каскадной абстракции и двойными стенками. Изюминкой этого тамблера является соломка, головка которой прячется в крышку - очень удобно и практично! Лето, жара...Не беда - потягуйте через соломку ваш любимый напиток со льдом и наслаждайтесь его освежающим вкусом!

----------


## kravitca

Добрый день, а Вы в Одессе? Хотелось бы купить термокружку

----------


## StarbucksFun

Добрый день. Нет, в Киеве.
По Украине отправляю Новой Почтой

----------


## Merlin_art

Подскажите пожалуйста, его можно использовать для горячего кофе?

----------


## Lyti

Добрый день. Какую из них можно бросать в сумку (будет переворачиваться по самое "не балуй")?

----------


## StarbucksFun

> интересует тот же вопрос


  С каждым тамблером идет заводская инструкция от Старбакса, в одном из пунктов сказано, что Старбакс не гарантирует полную герметичность, что возможны проливы. Так что, как по мне, лучше перестраховатся и носить тамблер вертикально.
Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, пока жалоб не было у меня по проливах.

----------


## StarbucksFun

Starbucks Stainless Steel Chevron Tumbler, 16 fl oz (460 мл)



Эффектный красный металлический тамблер с двойной стенкой, узор-шеврон, удобная крышка с механизмом flip-top, надпись Starbucks, снизу резиновая накладка, которая не позволяет скользить термокружке по поверхности.
Девушки, ну что еще вам нужно, чтобы выделяться на кофе-брейках?!

----------


## Дорофея

Добрый вечер! А доставка за чей счет?

----------


## StarbucksFun

> Добрый вечер! А доставка за чей счет?


 Добрый вечер. Доставка за счет покупателя

----------


## Полина Волкова

Здравствуйте. Скажите а не будет случайно скоро в наличии новинок новогодних акриловых тамблеров?

----------


## StarbucksFun

> Здравствуйте. Скажите а не будет случайно скоро в наличии новинок новогодних акриловых тамблеров?


 Здравствуйте. Пока не ожидается.
Из последнего поустпления есть такие металлические тамблеры Старбакс:

----------


## Полина Волкова

Ясно. Спасибо!! А такой в наличии?)) 10. Starbucks Stainless Steel Create-Your-Own Tumbler, 16 oz (460мл)

----------


## StarbucksFun

> Ясно. Спасибо!! А такой в наличии?)) 10. Starbucks Stainless Steel Create-Your-Own Tumbler, 16 oz (460мл)


 к сожалению такого нет в наличии

----------


## Полина Волкова

И снова здравствуйте  :smileflag:  расскажите тогда, что в наличии до 250грн

----------


## StarbucksFun

> И снова здравствуйте  расскажите тогда, что в наличии до 250грн


 Здравствуйте, только чашки Старбакс

----------


## Merlin_art

а большого объема появилось что-то ????

----------


## StarbucksFun

> а большого объема появилось что-то ????


 Здравствуйте. Нет

----------


## Princess Belle

Спасибо огромное - получила сегодня свою чашку, довольна - не то слово! Уже опробовала, температуру держит отлично, приехала очень быстро, а бонус в виде доставки - вообще +++!

----------


## StarbucksFun

> Спасибо огромное - получила сегодня свою чашку, довольна - не то слово! Уже опробовала, температуру держит отлично, приехала очень быстро, а бонус в виде доставки - вообще +++!


 И Вам спасибо за покупку! Рад, что вам понравилась покупка. И нас тоже порадовал неожиданный бонус в виде промокода от Новой Почты на бесплатную доставку

---------- Сообщение добавлено  13.01.2015 в 16:55 ----------

*Новое поступление!*

 

Starbucks Diamond Waves Tumbler - Red & Champagne, 12 fl oz (360мл)

В наличии!

*Актуальность цен и наличие тамблеров Starbucks смотрите в альбоме* *==>* *ТЫЦЬ!(кликабельно)*

----------


## jul.iv

Спасибо за приятное сотрудничество.
Покупкой довольна. С удовольствием рекомендую порядочного и ответственного хозяина темки :smileflag:

----------


## StarbucksFun

> Спасибо за приятное сотрудничество.
> Покупкой довольна. С удовольствием рекомендую порядочного и ответственного хозяина темки


 И Вам спасибо за покупку! Рад, что понравился тамблер. Обращайтесь еще!

----------


## kapitan1978

9. Acrylic Travel Coffee Press by Bodum® 3.5 cup, 15 fl oz (445мл) Есть в наличии

----------


## Ivengo

Доброй ночи!
Что есть из тумблеров для горячей воды?
Пжалста, наличие+цены+доставка.
Одесса

----------


## sotop

> Доброй ночи!
> Что есть из тумблеров для горячей воды?
> Пжалста, наличие+цены+доставка.
> Одесса


 тот же вопрос

----------


## kapitan1978

тот же вопрос

----------


## santafe

вечер добрый))) я там ради Вас на форуме Одесса-мама зарегистрировалась)))) а вы и тут есть))))

----------


## Ivengo

Евгений, спасибо за тумблер.
Все было быстро и качественно!
Рекомендирую

Теперь вопрос собственно по кофе и чаю.
Вы этим занимаетесь?
Если да, то можно наличие и прайс?
Спасибо!

----------


## StarbucksFun

> Евгений, спасибо за тумблер.
> Все было быстро и качественно!
> Рекомендирую
> 
> Теперь вопрос собственно по кофе и чаю.
> Вы этим занимаетесь?
> Если да, то можно наличие и прайс?
> Спасибо!


 И вам спасибо за покупку и отзыв!
По поводу койфе, к сожалению, нет в наличии

----------


## katusha1997

добрый день!)
подскажите пожалуйста, а что в наличие, цены и сколько примерно тепло держат?)

----------


## бяказакаляка

> добрый день!)
> подскажите пожалуйста, а что в наличие, цены и сколько примерно тепло держат?)


 тот же вопрос, и еще самые непротекаемые интересуют

----------


## Ivengo

Несколько слов о личном опыте использования тумблера (я использую транслитерацию, а не транскрипцию, есличо).

Купил у Евгения Honey Pattern Stainless Steel Tumbler 12 oz.
Тумблер не протекает, язычок достаточно тугой, но надежно фиксируется. Сам тумблер, естественно, не горячий, но тепло держит будь здоров. При комнатной температуре длительность сохранения чая в горячем состоянии (почти кипяток, как и при заполнении) составила до 4 часов. 
Беру с собой утром на работу. Поскольку температура на улице слегка не комнатная, тепло сохраняется на протяжении меньшего времени, но все равно около 2,5-3 часов.
Я вполне доволен!

----------


## StarbucksFun

> Несколько слов о личном опыте использования тумблера (я использую транслитерацию, а не транскрипцию, есличо).
> 
> Купил у Евгения Honey Pattern Stainless Steel Tumbler 12 oz.
> Тумблер не протекает, язычок достаточно тугой, но надежно фиксируется. Сам тумблер, естественно, не горячий, но тепло держит будь здоров. При комнатной температуре длительность сохранения чая в горячем состоянии (почти кипяток, как и при заполнении) составила до 4 часов. 
> Беру с собой утром на работу. Поскольку температура на улице слегка не комнатная, тепло сохраняется на протяжении меньшего времени, но все равно около 2,5-3 часов.
> Я вполне доволен!


 Спасибо за подробный отзыв! 
Рад, что вам понравилась покупка!

----------


## Офелия

Посоветуйте непротекающий тамблер на 360мл, для горячих напитков. наличие + цена. спасибо

----------


## Alla 2008

Добрый день. Какие есть в наличии метал.? Если можно скиньте пожалуйста, я хочу выбрать и купить.

----------


## StarbucksFun

> Добрый день. Какие есть в наличии метал.? Если можно скиньте пожалуйста, я хочу выбрать и купить.


 Здравствуйте
Отписалс в ЛС

----------


## natulika

Добрый день) Есть в наличии эта термокружка?:

10. Starbucks Stainless Steel Create-Your-Own Tumbler, 16 oz (460мл)

Термокружка из нержавеющей стали с маркером для проявления вашей креативности.

Вы можете оставить надпись либо рисунок на металле. 
Можете даже чем-то обернуть стакан, например, коллажом из картинок, фото...или использовать тамблер в качестве мини блокнота - вообщем креативьте и просто дайте волю вашей фантазии!!! 

Цена: 250 грн

----------


## Yuliia

Добрый день, меня тоже интересуют термокружки в наличии, что есть? Метал колба и Объем побольше

---------- Сообщение добавлено  03.04.2015 в 13:32 ----------




> И Вам спасибо за покупку! Рад, что вам понравилась покупка. И нас тоже порадовал неожиданный бонус в виде промокода от Новой Почты на бесплатную доставку
> 
> ---------- Сообщение добавлено  13.01.2015 в 16:55 ----------
> 
> *Новое поступление!*
> 
>  
> 
> Starbucks Diamond Waves Tumbler - Red & Champagne, 12 fl oz (360мл)
> ...


 Из этих есть сейчас в наличии что то?

----------


## ElenaNik

Меня тоже очень интересуют термокружки! Какие металлические есть в наличии и в какую цену?

----------


## medvedj

Добрый день.
Интересуют металлические. Что есть в наличии и цены?

----------


## Владуська

Добрый день! Спасибо большое за термокружечку!!! Заказала вот такую для кумы http://i.piccy.info/i9/3881fac26b5f3e7fb318ac0ccaa21a1e/1432772011/49122/739206/LhIaGwOJEv8.jpg

Малиново-фиолетовый цвет очень стильнячий и яркий) Порадовала оперативная доставка! Хороших вам продаж!

----------


## Fezalea

Добрый день, что есть в наличии и цена? А так же хотела узнать, есть керамические термокружки с крышкой? Спасибо!

----------


## Валевская

И мне плиз цену и что есть в наличие)

----------


## Yuliia

Добрый день. Наши родственники купили для нас у вас )))) кружечку в Киеве, но дочь хотела вот эту 
Starbucks Diamond Waves Tumbler - Red & Champagne, 12 fl oz (360мл)
Есть они в наличии и цену.
И что есть из метал для мужщины?

----------


## Валевская

> Добрый день! Спасибо большое за термокружечку!!! Заказала вот такую для кумы http://i.piccy.info/i9/3881fac26b5f3e7fb318ac0ccaa21a1e/1432772011/49122/739206/LhIaGwOJEv8.jpg
> 
> Малиново-фиолетовый цвет очень стильнячий и яркий) Порадовала оперативная доставка! Хороших вам продаж!


 Есть ли такая в наличии, очень хочется)

----------


## alleftina

> *13*.Starbucks Stainless Steel Two Tone Tumbler, 16 fl oz (460 мл)
> 
> Металлический тамблер с двойной стенкой и надписью Starbucks. Белая крышка с механизмом flip-top. Силиконовое кольцо для удобства держания тамблера в вашей руке - все продумано для комфортного наслаждения вашим горячим напитком! 
> 
> *Цена*: 290 грн


 можно заказать такой тамблер?

----------


## Liona_Od

А такой есть 1. Starbucks Stainless Steel Tumbler - Red, 12 oz (360мл)?
В какую цену

----------


## kapitan1978

9. Acrylic Travel Coffee Press by Bodum® 3.5 cup, 15 fl oz (445мл)
Акриловый тамблер-пресс для заваривания кофе\чая. Если есть ответьте пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Biserinka

Здравствуйте, можно узнать цены, что есть в наличии  и будет в ближайшее время?

----------


## Аннелька

здравствуйте)
подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько нынче стоит Starbucks Create your own?)
спасибо)

---------- Сообщение добавлено  09.09.2015 в 15:05 ----------

[QUOTE=StarbucksFun;46235420]

*10.* Starbucks Stainless Steel Create-Your-Own Tumbler, 16 oz (460мл)

Термокружка из нержавеющей стали с маркером для проявления вашей креативности.

Вы можете оставить надпись либо рисунок на металле. 
Можете даже чем-то обернуть стакан, например, коллажом из картинок, фото...или использовать тамблер в качестве мини блокнота - вообщем креативьте и просто дайте волю вашей фантазии!!! 

*Цена:* 250 грн
______________________

/QUOTE]

----------


## Biserinka

А у нас сегодня, благодаря хозяину темки, появилась вот такая обновка:



Отличная вещь, уже вторая Starbucks (и, скорее всего, не последняя) в нашем хозяйстве.

Качество, как всегда, на высоте, доставка оперативная - меньше суток с момента оплаты.

Мы оценили. Большое спасибо, будем ждать новинки

----------


## Fezalea

Добрый день, что есть в наличии и стоимость?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  16.09.2015 в 08:05 ----------

Приобрела два Тамблера, один для себя другой на подарок. Уже тестируем, очень довольны качеством, достаточно долго сохраняет тепло. Спасибо за небольшой бонус  в виде бесплатной доставки)))))

----------


## Invincible

Есть термо кружки с объемом более 500мл?
типа Starbucks Stainless Steel Tumbler - Raw

----------


## L'vovna

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что есть у Вас в наличии и стоимость?

----------


## ptashka 78

Классные!! Но...
Что-то цена у них загадочная, дешевле 10$, это точно Америка, что-то на Али-экспресс похоже.

----------


## Nassjko

добрый день, а где можно увидеть полный перечень кружек и их цену?

----------


## StarbucksFun

> Классные!! Но...
> Что-то цена у них загадочная, дешевле 10$, это точно Америка, что-то на Али-экспресс похоже.


 Первый пост и цены датируются 28.02.2014 23:12. Эти цены уже давным давно не актуальны.
Все тамблеры оригинал, куплены в США в Старбаксе и доставлены в Украину.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.09.2015 в 19:06 ----------




> добрый день, а где можно увидеть полный перечень кружек и их цену?


 Здравствуйте. Скинул в ЛС актуальные цены и наличии

----------


## kapitan1978

9. Acrylic Travel Coffee Press by Bodum® 3.5 cup, 15 fl oz (445мл) Есть в наличии

----------


## YULIA510

здравствуйте.можно актуальные цены и наличие

----------


## Christisha

> Здравствуйте. Скинул в ЛС актуальные цены и наличии


 Добрый день) Можно мне тоже, пожалуйста?)

----------


## Vik4ek

Добрый день.что есть в наличии?

----------


## Vitaminca

Интересует что есть в наличии и цены

----------


## КРАСИВЫЙ ПОЛ

> Интересует что есть в наличии и цены


 аналогично
спасибо!

----------


## Vitaminca

> Интересует что есть в наличии и цены


 ...жду ответ

----------


## Fezalea

Добрый день, хочу приобрести и вас еще одну термокружку на подарок, скиньте что есть в наличии

----------


## Аннелька

..здравствуйте)

получила свое чудо-чудное! 

тамблер прекрасен!!!!!!!!!)))

очень добротный качественный!!!) красивейший!!!))))
для моей немного творческой натуры, это просто находка!!))))
удобный в руке и замечательного объема!!!!))

а еще очень оперативно доставлен и при прекрасном общении!)))

мое Вам огромное до небес благодарствие!!))

----------


## Stolpak

Здравствуйте! Как сделать заказ? Можно ли узнать Ваш контактный телефон? Меня интересует наличие и цены на такие товары: Acrylic Travel Coffee Press by Bodum® 3.5 cup, 15 fl oz (445мл) и Starbucks Stainless Steel Two Tone Tumbler, 16 fl oz (460 мл). Мой телефон 0504537711 или 0975098711. Ольга. Буду ждать ответа или звонка. Спасибо

----------


## StarbucksFun

> Тут вообще кому-то отвечают?уже месяц жду ответа(((


 Здравствуйте. Отвечаю, люди покупают и оставляют отзывы в теме 
Обычно пишу в ЛС, а не здесь, чтобы администрация не сочла за преждевременный ап темы
Но приношу свои извинения, наверное не увидел ваше сообщение. Отписал в ЛС что есть в наличии

---------- Сообщение добавлено  22.10.2015 в 19:02 ----------




> Здравствуйте! Как сделать заказ? Можно ли узнать Ваш контактный телефон? Меня интересует наличие и цены на такие товары: Acrylic Travel Coffee Press by Bodum® 3.5 cup, 15 fl oz (445мл) и Starbucks Stainless Steel Two Tone Tumbler, 16 fl oz (460 мл). Мой телефон 0504537711 или 0975098711. Ольга. Буду ждать ответа или звонка. Спасибо


 *Актуальность цен и наличие тамблеров Starbucks смотрите в альбоме* *==>* *ТЫЦЬ!(кликабельно)*

----------


## Den_Screamer

Добрый день. Интересует ассортимент и ценовая политика. Заранее большое спасибо

----------


## ЛЕВица*

И мне надо....
Что есть сейчас и цены?!

----------


## Мраморная

меня тоже интересует наличие и цены

----------


## katusha75

Добрый день
Интересует, что есть в наличии и стоимость

----------


## Eifa

И мне надо....
Что есть сейчас и цены?!

----------


## оксана 153346

Что есть в наличии и по каким ценам?

----------


## Ksjusha

Спасибо большое за чашку и приятное сотрудничество ) Удачных Вам продаж!

----------


## StarbucksFun

Здравствуйте
Приехало пополнение из США 
*Актуальность цен и наличие тамблеров Starbucks смотрите в альбоме* *==>* *ТЫЦЬ!(кликабельно)*

----------


## Alex89

спасибо Вам огромное за термокружку, осталась очень довольна ею, в живую она еще красивее чем на фото)) и спасибо что так оперативно ее выслали)

----------


## alisa72

Starbucks® Stainless Steel Logo Tumbler
Металлический тамблер, 16 oz (460мл).
 Starbucks Stainless Steel Create-Your-Own Tumbler, 16 oz (460мл)

Термокружка из нержавеющей стали с маркером для проявления вашей креативности.

Вы можете оставить надпись либо рисунок на металле.
Можете даже чем-то обернуть стакан, например, коллажом из картинок, фото...или использовать тамблер в качестве мини блокнота - вообщем креативьте и просто дайте волю вашей фантазии!!!


Сдержанность, стиль-металлик, без всяких излишеств и лишь только фирменный рельефный логотип спереди тамблера делает его еще более изысканным и узнаваемым!
Цена? Купить 1 шт.

----------


## Ksjusha

StarbucksFun, спасибо большое! Все замечательно)  :Respect:

----------


## Snake29

Интересует старбакс в пределах 450 грн. Подскажите что есть в наличии и где забирать?(для девушки) Оставьте номер или перезвоните на мой.0936743705. Хотелось бы забрать сегодня

----------


## Natawko

добрый день, вы из Одессы?
я хочу купить термокружку у вас. Сколько стоит, до 400грн гдето есть варианты?
+38093 703 63 30

----------


## StarbucksFun

> Добрый! Что есть в наличии?


 *Актуальность цен и наличие тамблеров Starbucks смотрите в альбоме* *==>* *ТЫЦЬ!(кликабельно)*

----------


## StarbucksFun

*Актуальность цен и наличие тамблеров Starbucks смотрите в альбоме* *==>* *ТЫЦЬ!(кликабельно)*

----------


## bect

800 гривен за чашку??? она должна быть с вайфаем как минимум!!

----------


## Yuliia

Хочу купить у вас вторую такую кружку. Первая у дочери- супер, очень довольна.
https://get.google.com/albumarchive/107936044647740314213/album/AF1QipM6RzAlXSoJZCrSBUfE05LQ0JAArgTRzVMetZKF/AF1QipPpEUaFtEmL_aD9nYERBjnOrFMYK0xtCyKsDqsG?authK  ey=CKSlle7qx7ag-AE
Серебр за 749 грн -475 мл.

----------


## Yuliia

Взяли уже второй трамблер в этой теме- все на высоте! Четко и быстро! Большое спасибо за крутой трамблер- чай и кофе завариваютя и остаются горячими надолго! Очень очень довольна!!! Еще один член семьи без старбакса, так что ждите еще заказ)))

----------


## Wypuk74

> 800 гривен за чашку??? она должна быть с вайфаем как минимум!!


 Ну как вам сказать)) Я подарил жене такую года 3-ри назад, кружка до сих пор как новая и каждый раз радует ее горячим\холодным напитком)
Себе просто так бы не купил конечно))

----------

